
Counting from Infinity: Yitang Zhang and the Twin Prime Conjecture - twangist
http://www.zalafilms.com/films/countingabout.html
======
chm
I would have gladly paid the price of a movie ticket (something like $12 where
I'm from) to watch the movie online. Sadly, $30 to be shipped a DVD is quite
unappealing.

[http://www.zalafilms.com/films/cfiflyer.pdf](http://www.zalafilms.com/films/cfiflyer.pdf)

------
bjwbell
He's an inspiration in more ways than one.

